# TheCutShop-All about the details…Arcadia KBG



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

This the not the easy, cheap or fast way to do it. The only thing I have hired out is to pour concrete and finish it. I'll start with just pictures to get caught up to present time.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

At this point it's time to think about the lawn…Finally! I brought in 12 yards of low salt composted organic material. I would spread 4" of the compost on the whole yard, till it in, then scrape it off and repeat. In the end I was about 20" below final grade. Then I backfilled with the soil/compost mix to about 8" below final grade. I had 14 tons of mason sand delivered, spread 4" on the yard and tilled it in. I backfilled with soil almost to grade and then added another 4" of sand and tilled. Graded it out and we are ready for seed!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Let's not forget about the mower, of course it's a work it progress too.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

This seed doesn't get much attention around TLF, what I have found is positive. 


April 27, 2021. Seed went down.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

This is next level stuff man. Your attention to detail on that GM is second to none so I can only imagine how this project will turn out.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you, appreciate it!

May 11. Washed out!


No big deal, regroup and reset. May 12.


May 15


May 20


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

May 24th. Deere in the yard.


May 28


May 30AM


May 30 PM. Washed out again


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

I sent in a soil sample at this point. Here are the results. 







[/url]

June 1


June 4


June 8


June 9, I had to mow.

https://postimages.org/


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

June 13.


June 22


June 28. No snow just cotton.


Corten panels starting to go up


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

July 4


July 7


July 11


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Very cool. So you are fabricating all those metal items yourself? I am guessing that is your profession? It looks totally awesome. I have been on the fence for the better part of 2 years on if I want to get some cor-ten edging for my yard.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

gm560 said:


> Very cool. So you are fabricating all those metal items yourself? I am guessing that is your profession? It looks totally awesome. I have been on the fence for the better part of 2 years on if I want to get some cor-ten edging for my yard.


Yes, I'm fabricating everything. A588 weathering or Corten (trade name) steel is not always needed to get the weathered rusty look. For edging I don't think I would spend the money on a588. Cold rolled would look the same as long as you're not close to the ocean.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

TheCutShop said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool. So you are fabricating all those metal items yourself? I am guessing that is your profession? It looks totally awesome. I have been on the fence for the better part of 2 years on if I want to get some cor-ten edging for my yard.
> ...


Depends what you mean by close. I am guessing you mean within a few miles and that is not the case. Where would you buy something like that? Find someone to fabricate it? Or is it something you would purchase from a vendor. I have seen things like this:
https://www.corten.com/corten-landscape-edging-garden-borders.html

But not sure the markup for that kind of product vs the raw materials. That was just the first thing that came up when I googled, not necessarily what I would buy.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

I would buy a 60x120" sheet and shear the pieces. You could do the same thing by going to your local metal distributor. The mild steel won't last as long in a salty environment. Mild steel is more likely to flake off were a588s corrosion layer is stable to protect the integrity of the steel.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

…


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Are you reel mowing the front yard, or planning to? Curious how the navigation is with the greens mower, odd sized corners and the overall size.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Any iron in your soil tests? LOL!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

First year grass looked pretty good. Slow start this year but we will improve!


----------

